# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 8)



## ripjack13 (Feb 18, 2018)

*What are your strategies for becoming a better woodworker?*

*


*
**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and sawbones too.

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## steve bellinger (Feb 18, 2018)

Not being afraid to try new things and not harping over the mistakes that I know will come, from trying new things.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## Sprung (Feb 18, 2018)

Keep doing - I notice myself improving with each piece I build. I try to take some time with each project to assess how I did on it, what I did well, in what areas have I shown improvement, in what areas do I need to focus some work, and what did I royally mess up.

For example, on the bookcase that I'm just wrapping up the finish on, I'm overall quite happy with the results. But I've noticed a few things I could have done better or things I didn't notice earlier on in the build that caused me a problem later on or things I should have focused just a little bit more time/effort/precision/detail/etc on. I will try to keep those things in mind working on future projects.

Reactions: Like 5 | Agree 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Steve Walker (Feb 18, 2018)

Practice, practice, practice....
And don't fear trying new things OR failures.

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 3


----------



## CWS (Feb 18, 2018)

Evaluate each project when completed and be open to constructive opinions from your peers.

Reactions: Like 4 | Agree 1


----------



## Nature Man (Feb 18, 2018)

Carving out more time is the first key ingredient. Researching and asssessing what tools, materials, and knowledge is of high priority at the early stages. This would include drawing out specific plans for the project, depending on complexity. Then acquiring specific materials and tools. Then staying on task to completion, which probably is the 2nd hardest thing in the entire process. Chuck

Reactions: Like 6


----------



## Karl_99 (Feb 18, 2018)

Taking on more small projects outside of pen making. In answering one of the recent questions, I posted that I was nervous using a table saw. This past Thursday, I took the 3 hour Table Saw 101 class at Woodcraft. It was fantastic and just what I needed to gain confidence and understanding about the safe use of it.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 4


----------



## John Brock (Feb 18, 2018)

Get your ego and desire to complete the project out of your mind.
This is a hobby, not a profession.
When some operation or process doesn't work out like you thought it would, or resulted in an unexpected problem, stop. 
Carefully evaluate the issue with an open mind and clear eyes; as if it was not your project in the first place.
Sometimes you will be too tired to fully think it through. 
Sleep on it and let the answers come to you.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## woodtickgreg (Feb 18, 2018)

The biggest thing for me is just finding the time to get back in the shop. Right now work is there and I'm taking all I can get because experience has taught me that it wont last so you better take it while it is there. But things will eventually slow down, they always do, and the shop and wood will be there for me.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 18, 2018)

Doing and going beyond my comfort zone. Can’t be afraid to try something new otherwise you will never increase skills. Learn from others and be open to constructive feedback.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Lou Currier (Feb 18, 2018)

Karl_99 said:


> Taking on more small projects outside of pen making. In answering one of the recent questions, I posted that I was nervous using a table saw. This past Thursday, I took the 3 hour Table Saw 101 class at Woodcraft. It was fantastic and just what I needed to gain confidence and understanding about the safe use of it.



My nemesis is the router...wish there was someplace close that I could do a class but places like woodcraft are too far.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## Blueglass (Feb 18, 2018)

To keep all my digits.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 18, 2018)

Lou Currier said:


> My nemesis is the router...wish there was someplace close that I could do a class but places like woodcraft are too far.




There a new woodworking school in Tampa!! I have info at my studio.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Spinartist (Feb 18, 2018)

Hang out with folks who know what I want to learn.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## David Van Asperen (Feb 19, 2018)

Time in the shop---oh I need a shop with enough space to work on projects.
Then I will see what I can do, will need to dust off all my skills ( ok skill ) as I have not had much of any time spent on a project that requires much if any talent. So up the game and try some new things maybe even the lathe.
Dave

Reactions: Like 2


----------

